# Is she pregnant?



## preppyxcowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

I am new here, my name is Katie and a friend told me about this site. I have a question for y'all.... Do you think my pygmy, oreo, is pregnant?


----------



## susanne (Nov 13, 2007)

she could be bred or not :wink: how old is she and how many freshenings did she had?


----------



## preppyxcowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

I do not know any of her history. I got her from the feed store, just as a pet. She was in with a boer buck and a pygmy buck, I am taking her to the vet this week, because I do not want to lose her if the boer bred her. Just thought I would post to see what y'all thought.


----------



## susanne (Nov 13, 2007)

i think it is an excellent idea to show her to the vet. in case of an emergency you can have a c-section done. do you have the due data?


----------



## preppyxcowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

I did not even know she was bred when I bought her. How much is it for her to have a c-section (roughly)?


----------



## susanne (Nov 13, 2007)

i can not answer that question. it all depends on her age, how many kiddings, and the width in her pelvic. some boer buck through very big kids that even normal sized goat can have problems with kidding.


----------



## preppyxcowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Okay, thank you! I will just have to wait and see what the vet says.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Glad to see you made it here! 

The vet can do a ultrasound (I think is what they are called) and see if she's bred. 

If she is, it would probably be best to lute her now instead of waiting till kidding time, And then the kids end up being to large. I would rather lute now and not have to have a c-section. 

Thats just what I'd do.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

fcnubian - 

What is lute?

I have never heard of it - 

Thanks


----------



## susanne (Nov 13, 2007)

lutalyse is a hormon (prosaglandin) that kills the corpus luteus, (needed to keep pregnancy going) 
in genral after 2 cc im injection the doe will either abort, or come back in heat in about 36 hours.
i would use it if the health of the doe is in danger. the risk, using lutelyse at the wrong time, can lead to a cystic doe that needs hormon treatment to become pregnant again.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

fcnubian said:


> !
> 
> The vet can do a ultrasound (I think is what they are called) and see if she's bred.
> 
> ...


 First of all :wave: A big welcome here.
I hate to agree with fcnubian, but I do. If it is not to late, I would abort that baby. She will have a very slim chance of living threw a delivery if she was bred to the boar. Now unfortunately you will not know what buck bred her, but that is my opinion also.
How long have you had her? 
She looks pretty large now, and I hate to say it but I DO believe she is prego, by the butt pictures.
Do you have any other goats?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she is to far into pregnancy to Lut now. You have to do it before the 1st month is over.

And since she looks to be showing her pregnancy she looks to be 2-3 months along.

Now check out this:

http://www.bouncinghoofs.com/fetusdev.html

After you see the utra sound you can tell how far along she looks to be.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i hate to say the same thing but there is even the slightest chance she was bred to that boer buck i would have her abort the pregnancy. more then likey the boer buck was the dominant buck in the pen abd he is the one who bred her. i don;t know if a vet can tell the size f a kid from an ultrasound.


beth


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I have heard that you can lute any time during pregnancy. It'll be harder on the doe now to lute but I'd rather lute now and then have her possibly die during kidding or have to have a c-section.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

have either of you experience with Luting a doe that late in pregnancy?


I am not a fan of luting a doe in any cercumstance but I differ to someone who has succesful experience in an area I do not.


----------



## preppyxcowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

I have had her about 3-3 1/2 months, and I do not know how long she was there before I got her. I am taking her to the vet on Monday, so I guess we will see what he says.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well you will know in a month in a half for sure.


----------



## preppyxcowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

I just do not want her to be at risk if she is bred by the boer. If it is the pygmy, thats fine, but I do not know which one bred her..... can they tell at all by a sonogram?


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Ok I can't find where I saw info on that. If I come across it I'll post it here.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that I don't know. IF they see floppy ears - not that I am not sure if they can see or not - then it was a boer.

Right now if you Lutysyte (sp?) her she could still have complications if she doesn't dialate properlly because she isn;t ready. 

But then again I have never done it so someone who has successfully should be the one telling you how it really works this late in gestation.

the only thing I remember is that someone told me it was dangerous to lut after 3 weeks gestation. There was reasons but I can't remember right now what they were. 

Since I never plan to use it I didn't think to really hang on to the information


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

No I have not and I hope I dont have to lute a doe. But if my pygmy was bred to my nubian (with out me knowing it at the beginning) I'd rather lute her during the pregnancy then let her kid and possibly kid in the middle of the night when I cant get a vet here and die because the kids are too big.

ETA: If I did lute, I would definately have the vet involved. 

That is just what I would do if this were my goat. We all have our own ways of doing things. 

Katie, I'm glad you are taking her to the vet. I dont think the vet will be able to tell what she is bred by.  Goodluck with her!


----------



## preppyxcowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Thank Y'all! (yes, I am from Texas!)


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

If you have had her for that long then she is at least three and a half months into her pregnancy. You can lut her still but you should give her a shot of oxytocin as well. Lut will stimulate contractions but it won;t open her cervix. We gave some lut to a lamancha doe last year thinking she hadn;t been bred (she hasn't kidded in three years) well two days later she aborted a baby. She had not been in with any buck that we had knowledge of. Obviously someone jumped the electric fence and got in with her and then back out without anyone knowing. But i estimated tis doe to only be about a month to a month and a half along. The baby wasvery tiny and was still see through. If you giuve your doe lut this far along in the pregnancy you could be asking for problems. However if your doe is bred to the boer buck you could have bigger problems. Pygmys havea hi chance of having a c section even when bred to a pygmy. Their heads tend to be on the large side. Bred to a boer buck you are asking for more problems then its worth. Take her to the vet and see what he says. He may tell you that you should just do a c section now. You will lose the baby but you will save mom. Do you have a estimate of how old she is? If she has never kidded before you could run into more problems.


beth


----------

